# How many miles does your Nissan have... AKA. Whos got the MOST?



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Allright Lets see just how many miles a Nissan Will go. Ive had an 87 Sentra E16s with 300,000mi. Sold it and it was still running 3 years later. Had an 89 Ga16i with 275,000 that was RAGGED from 60,000 when I got it. I think my goal was to see just what Abuse this car could take and it exceeded all expectations. It was rough but still ran when I sold the car. AND my 92 Sentra has 150,000+. It smokes Alittle when first started, But runs strong and smooth. WHATCHA GOT?????


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i gotta a 91 240sx with a 185K mi KA and its still running strong.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

B13, 178k miles!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

150,000...not one drop of oil lost through driping or burning between 5,000 mile oil changes. 1/2 way to my goal of getting at least 300K out of it!


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

94 path with 157K and still going strong.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

173k's miles.. still running.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

130000 on my 97 200sx se


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

My 91 Sentra XE got 240k+ before the radiator blew a seam and overheated the engine.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

94 SE-R that I forced fed air to at 107K. Running strong!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

96 Se-r Currently at 120k and not going up


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

94 SE-R with only 59k miles! Woo! Old ladies rule!


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

91 SER with 285,000 miles on the orginal engine. Still runs pretty good. 134whp.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

74,667 on the chassis, 30k on a jdm sr20


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

I just rolled over 109k on my way to work today.  Not too shabby for a 91 NX2000. I agree, old lady's rule (for a change) Except for mucked up motor mounts.... *rawr!*


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

95 maxima 170.... runs like it was new


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

191k on 87 pulsar. it's taken a toll, though. the guy who owned it before me ( or any of the 3, for that matter) didn't well maintain it. I'm just nursing it back..


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

137k on 95 200SX SE GA16DE and driving 1000 miles a week. Just replaced front main seal... Transmission grinds in second (freind put it in 2nd at 80 mph). Other than that, it's doin' great.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

152,000 on my 91 GXE


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

lol, my car is still a baby compared to some of yours

96 200sx - 100,xxx miles


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

my odometer stopped workink after clocking in some 62,999kilometers.Havent repaired it yet...that was 4 months ago


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

AND PEOPLE WONDER WHY WE LOVE THESE CARS!?!?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh, 85,000 miles on the sentrar. 153,000 on the lexota.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

87000 on my '96 b14


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

91 sentra se-r, 233k miles on original engine, had a rod knock and i drove it hard several times with it because i was already going to replace it, then it got a main bearing knock, so i put a jdm into it. now has 238k miles. 200k miles plus on any original engine is outstanding. but i know it could have lasted longer if the owner before me took care of it like i do. it had some oil leaks on the old engine so it was probably starved of oil. but not no more, runs strong and fine


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I have 54K and mines is a 1996 Sentra. Poor me I have no life. lol


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

190,000 on my 93 240sx.... previous owner replaced motor at 117,000 ... still pulls strong so i give props to the body for staying together.. when i tell people my car has almost 200k they dont beleive me because it looks good for its age..lol..


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I wonder howmany make it over 300,000??? I know of 3 locally... An 87 pickup.....An 87 e16s Sentra..... An 88 E16i Pulsar


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'm showing something like 127,8xx on the odo of my '94 Sentra. Been running great since I got her (about 78k), cept for that major auto tranny overhaul about 12k miles ago. Still feelin it on my credit card, ouchies.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey Nasty Nissan the world record for the most miles on a car is 2Million Miles buts its a VOLVO.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Yea..... And 2 Volkswagons have hit 1 million.. Air-cooled Supposedly original engines.....


----------



## Chrish_jr (Aug 12, 2003)

140,000 on a 97 sentra GXE


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

115,000 1992 Nissan Pathfinder XE
225,000 1992 Honda Civic LX


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

209,500 on my '88 maxima (still runnin' strong).
My buddy has 240,000 on his '84 turbo Z still looks and drives great.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Add: Around 210k on the chassis of the 240, 43k on the engine/tranny


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I have 159k on my '96 Sentra GXE. And that's with the original clutch!

My '91 Sentra E had over 154k on it when its odometer died. I drove that car for another 2 years before I traded it in for the '96. I figure it had at least 200k by the time I was done with it.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man...are these great, tough cars or what!!!

I just bought a 2000 Frontier with 55K (my first Nissan) and I fully expect to break 250K before doing very much to it...at least I hope so...

I dumped my 87 Honda Accord, stick shift...I put 622,287 miles on that baby...3 trannys, 5 clutches, 1 radiator, swapped out all water hoses every 100k or so, 2 alternators and 3 starters...

I probably would have kept it longer, but the rust was starting to get pretty bad, and the seats were pretty well broken down, and 3 unrepaired fender benders, it just didn't look very good...

Oil changes averaged about every 5k miles, had it tuned up maybe 4-5 times...

I did not take partucularly good care of it...but that little bugger just kept going, and going, and going,...just like the stupid rabbit...

I hope my Frontier does as well...

Steve


----------



## Soul92se (Aug 13, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> *I wonder howmany make it over 300,000??? *


This was back in febuary.. illt ake more pix in morning!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

SWEET what Make/ model/ year???? Another joins the 300k club...


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

132,000 on my 97 Sentra GXE and it runs like a top..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

56,000 on my '99!!!

Ok...so I didn't win...but I've put on 24,000 of those miles in the last 9 months.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

94 sentra xe with only 48,000 miles. Just like new, old lady use to own it.


----------



## tedhrs (Dec 30, 2002)

*88 b12 sentra*

I've got 242,000 and just replaced a valve that got bent, so i should be good for another 242,000 lol. I have only done one thing to this car, replaced the clutch and regular maintenance stuff.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 88 b12 sentra*



tedhrs said:


> *I've got 242,000 and just replaced a valve that got bent, so i should be good for another 242,000 lol. I have only done one thing to this car, replaced the clutch and regular maintenance stuff. *


Now _that's_ impressive.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: 88 b12 sentra*



MrEous said:


> *Now that's impressive.  *


Thats what Im saying these cars are AWESOME.... Unless you just totally neglect them theyll go forever


HELL yeah go for anothe 242K.... It just MIGHT do it.....


----------



## slvrsentra98 (Feb 27, 2003)

My aunt just recently traded in her a 88 stanza the car only had 297k


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

188K on 90 B12 with GA16i. $250, thought it was new motor/tranny, but I was wrong. She sees 6500rpm daily, no oil consumption. Just lifter noise typical of the Ga16i. Oh yeah, original clutch, for now


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Mines still a newbie.... only got 97,000


----------



## tedhrs (Dec 30, 2002)

> Now that's impressive.



 Thats what i'm sayin, who would have thought. Love the car, just put a passenger side mirror on it, going to put a new cluster guage with tach in it. I'll take some pics and post em up.



> Thats what Im saying these cars are AWESOME.... Unless you just totally neglect them theyll go forever


Change the oil every 3000 and do the regular maintenance and it will go forever.


----------



## Soul92se (Aug 13, 2003)

All i have done is change the oil and coolant every 3000 miles. Never overheated. never left me stranded. 










as u can see...302,689 miles on it.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

wow
i got 116k on my 92 pathy
she's as good as new!


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

stock 90 sentra with 187k mi. Currently undergoing front end suspension work, and soon turbo upgrade.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Last time I posted on this thread, my car was close to 160k. Yesterday, I finally hit 160k!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

105,xxx on the Sentra and 6,200 on the Altima, but that in just two months.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

i've got 116,ooo miles on my 94 nissan sentra


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*here is a pic of my z with lots of miles*

here is a pic of the z with 200k on the clock 










latter joe a.k.a Wiggy a.k.a WiGgLEs a.k.a W a G g A n S


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

my body has 130000 but i put a new engine in so it's at 60000


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, the NX has 112,000, but the 1970 510 has just about 300,000 or just about 400,000, we're not totally sure, since it doesn't have 6 figures for the odo. Second engine, and it's due for a rebuild, but it's been my dad's daily driver and prized possession for 30 years now.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

138K on a 96 200sx se still kickin but


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

77789 on my 97 B14 ...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

A 1970 510......DROOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!

Keep 'em coming.... I want to see a Sentra with 400k +


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

147,000 redlined everyday--ran great until she upchucked the front main... Poor engine---R.I.P.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

just rolled over 159 k still running strong


----------



## OldS13 (Sep 20, 2003)

'91 B13 XE. Hit 200k last night. Car is on its second clutch, alternator, starter, and fuel pump. New water pump will go in soon. Nothing wrong with current one, just not waiting for $hit to happen.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

95 200sx with 220,000 miles, nothing replaced on it. everything original, only gas, oil and coolants and what not put on it. nissan built my car like a tank. i love their build ethics.


----------



## angelsweet_24 (May 22, 2003)

188,017 miles and still running strong, just replaced the factory fuel filter, and front brakes


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

*1992 nissan sentra clasic ( b12 )*

144 000km....... original a lot of stuff but ive just got the car ( 1992 nissan sentra clasic b12 ) .. put 2k km on it in the past month since ive had it.


----------



## justiin_b31 (Sep 9, 2003)

running better than ever since clutch and rear main bearing replacement on Labor day weekend, 2003.

BTW. anyone know where I can get a glove compartment?


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow those are some great numbers!!! I think it is going to take me awhile to catch you people...

91 SE-R 16,985 and going strong About 100 miles a year now...


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

viprdude said:


> *95 200sx with 220,000 miles, nothing replaced on it. everything original, only gas, oil and coolants and what not put on it. nissan built my car like a tank. i love their build ethics. *


Your starter never went out... your brakes don't squeak... you exhaust hasn't made noises... belts??? I want some details dude. You've had to replace something. If so I'm so much more impressed with the Sentra now. It doesn't sound like hoopty? Really, I'm just shocked man. I've had to replace something here and there. About every 6 months. Congrats... I feel like a proud brother.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

starter, nope. brakes dont squeak. (i had the front rotors redrilled cause it looked like they needed it) no exhaust problems. it uses a timing chain, nothing wrong with it. i really love the car.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, i have 89k on my SR20DET, and had 189,900 on the KA before the SR came aboard. I think my chasis has about 200K on it htough, quite a bit for a 93.


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

142k on my 93' NX2000, she sees redline every day and still runs strong as hell


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

375000 engine rebuilt around 300000

this is a 1972 240z that im restoring


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

My Parent's B-13 has 275,000+ miles on it, My Z has 327,000+ Miles. Love me some Nissan longevity.


----------



## jmallard (Oct 16, 2003)

My 240 had 103,000 when I bought it in 1998.

Got to 183,000 and fried my engine because of a leaky water pump. 

Got a complete same year engine from a salvage yard in North Carolina from a '95 that had been salvaged. The engine had 46,000 miles on it. I am in California and the Japaneze engine sellers here wanted $1500.00 and up for an engine with unknown miles. I got the one from NC for $1500.00 (including shipping) with known mileage and it was an "drop in" swap.

I've got 274,000 miles on the chasis now and that would make it 137,000 miles on my current engine. Haven't done anything to the car except keep the fluids and filters changed regularly and try to keep it clean (a loosing battle in the desert).

Only thing else I've changed is the tires (5 times), a fan belt, front struts, and a $60.00 electric module for my power window on the driver's side.

Almost forgot, replaced all the brake rotors and the pads a couple more times.

Has a new front bumper, lip, whatever you want to call it and a right front headlight. Hit a dog at 80 and did $1600.00 damage to the front. The dog didn't make it - lucky for me he was a little guy and my air bag didn't deploy. That would have been nasty. 

I drive 135 miles a day to work and back. Go to work at 70-80 mph and home at 60-70 mph and still average 27 mpg. Only one ticket in 4.5 years. (74 in a 55) 

I LOVE this car!


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

270,000 and still chirping 2nd in this Automatic 92 SE Sentra


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

83 Sentra 2 Door Sedan. I have an odometer in mine that reads 277,xxx I'm on the third engine and transmission since i got it, but that's not a nissan problem ( being poor makes shabby emergency repairs. ) everything I have replaced has worked fine. I had to reweld some seams where it was coming apart, the car has been totaled 2+ times ( never by me. I don't hit things. ) I plan on beating on it till the frame breaks.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Will hit 110K this weekend. Looks great, runs great!:thumbup: 

BUT check engine light is on, code points to the IAC valve. Will check it out this weekend before it gets serious. Needs new tires and a good detailin'......


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

mine is at 110,800


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

about 68,000 on my '98

having a lot of trouble with the fuel system right now. i also needed new drive belts at 66k.

we shall see how she holds up the next 130k or so


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

87 micra - 115k miles
92 integra - 88k miles


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

91 sentra. 159k. Running pretty strong....


----------



## Lytheum (Aug 22, 2003)

93 Sentra XE - 140k


----------



## PerfectEnemy (Jul 18, 2003)

95 Sentra GXE - about to roll over to 247,000... about to need a new transmission... as far as I know, nothing has ever been replaced outside of routine maintenance... gotta love the dot dot dots...


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

My Sentra Sports Coupe from 1988 has now 81.500 Miles....not much,when i see what you have ;-)


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> about 68,000 on my '98
> 
> having a lot of trouble with the fuel system right now. i also needed new drive belts at 66k.
> 
> we shall see how she holds up the next 130k or so


serious kev? man, i hope you get her solved quickly
Is your AC unit fully functional now?


----------



## project4 (Aug 5, 2003)

beleive it or not i seen 555,000 on a b13. the kid just boought it and i don't know anything about it. could have had a new motor, but this thing had 555ki miles on it and it still ran great. i know its unbeleivable but this thing could have been rebuilt 4 times and everything replaced. i don't know but the miles were at 555 something. i was too astonished to ask any Q"s. thats what it said!!!!!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

OH YEAH!!!??? SOMEONE TRY TO TOP MY DUMB CAR! 1996 Sentra...
680k miles now and running strong!! This is proof when I Installed my indiglos guages

How to post pics now? OH WAIT UP!
I took this car many places...FLorida, Chicago(sigh)
We are growing old together.. :cheers:


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> OH YEAH!!!??? SOMEONE TRY TO TOP MY DUMB CAR! 1996 Sentra...
> 680k miles now and running strong!! This is proof when I Installed my indiglos guages
> 
> How to post pics now? OH WAIT UP!
> ...


WTF! This picture was just working fine today...I think geocities has this limit thing again.!


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Im catching up with 13,xxx on the Spec and the fiance has 14,xxx.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

145,000 Kilometres on my '87. I don't feel like converting...

My Grandma just hit 30,000 KM on her '96. The car [Corolla] looks brand freakin' new...


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

My 02 Spec V has about 11,000 on it!


----------



## super22ll (Mar 6, 2003)

'93 truck KA24E with 127,000 miles. Changed bad timing chain guide at 122,000 should be good to go to at least 200,000


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

Ranex said:


> 145,000 Kilometres on my '87. I don't feel like converting...
> 
> My Grandma just hit 30,000 KM on her '96. The car [Corolla] looks brand freakin' new...


I feel like converting ;-)

145,000 KM -> 90,088 Miles

30,000 KM -> 18,639 Miles

:fluffy:


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

my 1995 truck has 130,000 miles on it..still runs great..love it.


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

46,000 on my 96 b14 :fluffy:


----------



## NewbieNX (Jan 6, 2004)

90 Pulsar NX 256K


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

girlfriend has a 94 Nissan pickup with 195k dosen't burn a drop, even when 2k over on an oil change


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

220,000 on the 89 and still kicken now i have a 153,ooo 93 SER with me aswell  may the good times roll


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

97 nissan sentra... about 70,000 miles bought it used with 20,000 miles on it had it since 2000


----------



## 1986.5 SEV6 (Jan 9, 2004)

Y'all own a bunch of BABIES! 
I've got 321,000+ on the ORIGINAL engine AND trannie! 

And my baby looks gooood! I've got to scan the pix of 200,000 and 300,000 onthe odometer, but here's my 17 1/2 year old baby from this past summer:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

GOTTA LOVE NISSANS!!!! Besides my others Im in the process of buying a 90 240sx with 165,000..


----------



## ted02rs (Jan 18, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> Allright Lets see just how many miles a Nissan Will go. Ive had an 87 Sentra E16s with 300,000mi. Sold it and it was still running 3 years later. Had an 89 Ga16i with 275,000 that was RAGGED from 60,000 when I got it. I think my goal was to see just what Abuse this car could take and it exceeded all expectations. It was rough but still ran when I sold the car. AND my 92 Sentra has 150,000+. It smokes Alittle when first started, But runs strong and smooth. WHATCHA GOT?????


i may not have the most but how about 55,000 in 8 months well on the way all hard drivin hot weather (phoenix) got to give it to my 4 door ticket deflecter (00 sentra se no wing drivin lights always off)


----------



## airwicka (Feb 6, 2004)

I've got 255xxx Km's on my e16i Pulsar... that would be on most parts, and the block. Head - about 300,000. Tranny - 375000 km out of an 89? sentra... it just keeps on going!


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

02 SER 49k, I drive way to much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chazzie (Feb 28, 2004)

Have a 90 Sunny N13 that's worked 141.000mi in Northern Sweden. I've had it since about 60,000mi, still running though quite rusted on the doors and around the wheels. I've had the following problems with it:

* Cracked breakdiscs, both front discs cracked into one of the bolt-holes
* Broken fuelpump
* Broken Generator x2
* Rusted out break-pipe
* Broken Break Cylinder, right rear
* Cracked CV joints (incl. boots) right and left
* Rusted out rear muffler
* Broken windshield wiper pump x2
* Rusted out rear instep undersides (welded and repainted Summer 2003)

So, I've had a lot of work with this car.. but... It's the first car I ever drove after getting my license... so... It stays until it dies


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

I got 57K on my nissan 1996 GXE Do the odometer starts all over, after 300,000 miles??


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The other day "project SER Classic" turned 290,000 miles and still running strong.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

ILoveToreadBooks said:


> I got 57K on my nissan 1996 GXE Do the odometer starts all over, after 300,000 miles??


ermmmm :loser: maybe at 999,999 + 1 it will start over or ill let you know in about 20 years when my 92 SE with 263,XXX rolls over :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## ml04sentra (Feb 7, 2004)

My '04 Sentra has 2900 miles on it.  

I guess I qualify for the least amount of miles...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just rolled 8250 on my drive into work


----------



## ElBarto (Mar 9, 2004)

i have about 128,000 on my 90 maxima


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

Car: 1997 Nissan Maxima SE
Miles: 151,850
Engine Condition: Excellent

Present Performance Stats: 1/4 Mile

"all motor" 

Best 60'--- 2.12
Best ET--- 14.14
Best MPH:--- 99.76



Other Notes: Will be needing a new transmission this year, but besides that IMO the VQ30DE is incredible !


----------



## nx_kid (Mar 19, 2004)

118k on my 92 NX 1600. Still running perfect.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I have 65k on my 99 se-l.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

60,5XX on my '99 GXE-LE


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

67k '99 Gxe-le


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

*95 200sx se-r*

271,842 still kicken


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

85 300ZX turbo , 161,809 miles.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> 271,842 still kicken


 What part of San Antonio are you from?


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

93,000


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

After reading this thread I'm not second guessing buying a 93 se with 100k on it.. 

Jesse


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I feel better now. I was upset that I just went over the 100k mark.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

87 300zxt 139k


----------



## 01GXESentra (Mar 28, 2004)

17,742k miles on my car


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

96 Sentra with 76k miles. A guy that works with me has an 80 something Sentra with over 200K miles on it LOL. And it is still running strong


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

1993 Nissan Sentra with GA16DE motor with 86,000 miles. I bought it with 74,000 for $1,700


----------



## nissandriver501 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a 96 nissan sentra with the 1.6 and the old girl has 265,565 miles and climing. the old girl won't quit. I run amsoil in it. I have replaced the timing chain, and 1 tie rod. that is all. I would post a picture of the old girl ( nobody would be impressed!! ) but i can't figure out how to. I have hit 3 deer this winter.... you really couldn't tell from just glancing at it. I have been rear ended about 2 years ago.... so hard you couldn't open back doors until i put her on the frame rack to do a quick pull! still going strong though.


----------



## inbiz1999 (Nov 7, 2003)

*2000 Pathfiner SE V6*

I have had my Pathfinder for 9 years and have 281,000 miles on it. Everything is original on power train except the timing belt, water pump which were changed for routine maintenance. The A/C clutch was also changed. I did not change the plugs until it hit 200,000 miles. The transmission and alternator are still original. My daughter now drives this truck all over including a recent trip to New York from West Palm Beach Florida and back. I have been using Mobil 1 Synthetic oil and Fram filters.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

*More hours than miles*

455,000 miles on a 1990 Sentra. Bought it new in '90,delivered pizza with it for 15 years. NEVER overhauled, two timing chains. Here's the kicker.....the car idled more than it was driven. Still ran like a watch when I retired her. Everything else was completely worn out, including the steering wheel!


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Well age vs mileage, Id say I'm getting up there. 2004 Xterra with 187,000.


----------



## dcgnlmg716 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Frontier Saver*

91 NX 2000 with 266,700 and going strong. It is keeping the miles on my 05 Frontier low at 36,000. The wife has been piling them up on her Pathfinder at 38,000


----------

